# The Legend of Zelda Saga



## juventino (30 Novembre 2012)

C'è qualcuno come me che ama questa storica e fantastica saga videoludica? 
Vi dico subito che Zelda è stato spesso nella mia vita uno dei pochi motivi che mi hanno convinto ad acquistare svariate console Nintendo (Gamecube e Wii le acquistai praticamente solo per questo e ancor oggi, almeno per quel che riguarda il Wii, gli unici giochi che possiedo di questa console sono gli unici due Zelda usciti per essa). Se vi piace, quali sono stati secondo voi i capitoli migliori? 
Secondo il mio parere Ocarina of Time e Majora's Mask, ovvero i due giochi usciti per Nintendo 64, sono tutt'ora i migliori capitoli mai usciti. Vi lascio un piccolo assaggio del leggendario Ocarina of Time, se qualcuno ancora non lo conoscesse 

Questo è il trailer di Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Miro (30 Novembre 2012)

Mai piaciuta  nonostante abbia provato più e più volte a giocarci.

Idem per Metal Gear Solid e Final Fantasy.


----------



## Brain84 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Beh io adoro Zelda, una delle saghe più belle in assoluto!
I Zelda a cui ho giocato (vado a memoria) sono questi:

- link's awakening 
- ocarina of time
- the wind walker
- twilight princess
- phantom hourglass
- skyward sword
- spirit tracks
- the legend of Zelda


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Dicembre 2012)

The Wind Waker per Game Cube fu uno dei giochi più belli a cui io abbia mai giocato.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (8 Dicembre 2012)

Zelda è storia


----------

